# Best of Noshow



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, maybe it's just me, but I've just done some windowshopping on Aquabid http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&t&&&&&&pb=250 and after looking at pretty much every fish on there, I only found ONE I would consider buying. 

So, I'm proposing a game (Bettapoly? lol) ... I want you all to find the fish I've picked! The winner gets a generous donation of 250 fish flakes (hey, and ya thought these flake things aren't of any practical use ) to color their name or whatever. But, to add a bit to the challenge, you also have to tell me WHY this is a betta worth buying. After all, we don't wanna disregard the "educational value" of this nonsense ... haha.

The only hints I'm gonna drop before hand, you can find it via the link above and it's a male. Now, bring it ...


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Well after looking at the first 15 or so I got tired of looking at the "Halfmoons" so I started skipping. There is a descent yellow SD (marked as hm) way down the page. The copper/melano SD has nice coloring.


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

Assuming you picked one, simply because of good color, quality breeding, any 'professional' reason like that, I'm not even gonna try. I don't know half the abbreviations used, even! And I don't like most colors, either... my husband has a brilliant red beta, with green on top of the body and diffusing into the dorsal fin...and I think it's ugly ;p heh
I like blues, whites, blacks... the 'cool' colors.


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Argh, come on Simpte, you gotto come better then that to win the 250 for your "bribe the admin fund" so you can sticky again ... lol


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Well I didn't see a true hm on the page. Will check them again when I'm more patient.


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Told ya it's a needle in a haystack, even the close ones are iffy at best.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

The (AA+)Red Cop HM Male!


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

As in this one? http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1107882088

No way, I wouldn't know what to do with him. He's a mutt w/lots of fins (but no HM).  I'm guessing he was suppose to be a copper-something that didn't come out right.

Good try though ... you're lukewarm.


----------



## Arash (Jan 17, 2005)

Well, seeing that their mostly all so expensive, I think you would have gone with one of the 10$ ones (not calling you a cheapo, just what I would go for), and the nicest 10 dollar one i see is the "Green Musterd HM geno"
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1107655693

I'm probably wrong but that's what I would go for


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

If everyone else is wrong then I am most deffinitly wrong. I tried to lok through all of em. I saw a really pretty green mask HM and a black melano HM but the one that caught my eye was this Lavandar Butterfly HM http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1107453602 but that could jsut be coz my fav colour is purple. I think he would be a wise purchase because he comes from a line of pure bred butterflies and females are also available.


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Think the one you're talking about is relisted: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1107655874 ... seen it, but that wasn't it. Sorry. Purple is not my thing. 

Guess I'm not gonna put ya in suspense any longer: the fish get switched around too fast on AB.  

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1107827092 was my pick. He may not be a perfect fish either, but I like his color and his proportions. Yes, he has some iridescence, but compared to some it's relatively minimal. The outter rays appear relatively straight (it's kinda hard to see on the pic), bottom appears somewhat staggered, but I could live with it. He also has a good dorsal and the anal is not too long and both do have secondary branching. Plus from the look of it, I don't think he holds to many surprises in the background ... I'm guessing he'd throw red and cambo (maybe yellow?) if paired with one of my girls, which be fine by me. So ya see, I'm easy to please ...lol.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I looked at that fish but I can't get a good look at his tail. He's not a hm but does have some good branching. I was turned off by the iridescence. Nice fish if you're into reds, which I'm not. Just blues and blacks.


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Yeah, the iridescence is as bad on AB as the bi-color problem with the melanos that are sold there. So if my choice is between some retarded looking dt's, lord-knows-what-copper-and-whatever-else-red mixes or some iridescence, I have to pick the latter.


----------



## hogan (Jan 18, 2005)

Boo TF i looked at that fish as well. I was looking for like a perfect HM that needs better balance but oh well whatever haha. Finding a good HM on aquabid is like buying a hot Russia wife, it just doesnt happen


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL Hogan ... now watch out for the flames from the hot Russian chicks! 

Makes you wonder if Mark could not make some money if he would hook up with someone who knows his stuff and implement a "paid" betta category that only will allow pre-judged, true HM's. At the current rate it shouldn't have too much traffic to maintain! 

Then on second thought ... that category should be free and all the wanna-be's should be charged to get listed ...lol.

PS: Since nobody won, everyone got 10 flakes for playing! :console:


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

If the purple was a true color I would like him, but I still have NEVER seen one in person. If you look at the picture the whole pictures looks to have a purple tint to me. The red has a nice caudal, but has almost zero branching in the other fins.

This fish has some branching in the dorsal and anal fins

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1107736159


RC


----------

